# Flavour enhancers?



## dannler (13/11/14)

So i read on a couple of online forums about putting flavour enhancers in diy juices.....

So what kind of flavour enhancers are there

I read mostly about vinegar and lemon juice


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

Here is some good info on that: http://thevaperstable.com/diy-e-liquid-additional-ingredients/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dannler (13/11/14)

awesome that explains alot, but are those enhancers available to the public in south africa


----------



## Raslin (14/11/14)

dannler said:


> awesome that explains alot, but are those enhancers available to the public in south africa


I have not seen them on any of the vendors sites looking for some smooth and MTS myself. My juice needs some filling up and body.


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

Raslin said:


> I have not seen them on any of the vendors sites looking for some smooth and MTS myself. My juice needs some filling up and body.



Skyblue Vaping sell Ethyl Maltol crystals which you dissolve in PG to create a sweetening solution. Using tiny amounts of this will smooth your juice and add 'fullness' without adding sweetness.

They also sell Koolada which you can use to create the iciness of menthol without the flavour - this is definitely a staple in my DIY box for fruitier flavours to create the sensation of having an ice cold cocktail / juice.

And they sell Sour which is self-explanatory.


----------



## Raslin (14/11/14)

@Wesley, yeah I have seen those and do have the EM, but I am looking for Smooth and MTS"I think" to take the edge off and give a full body to the juice.


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

@Raslin have you tried marshmallow. I have found it to add a bit of sweetness, but also smooth and increase mouth feel/density of vapour. Obviously it isnt as ideal as MTS and smooth are meant to be but until someone imports them might be worth a go.
I personally am trying to get my hands on some of the additives that are more widely used in the food flavour industry. Have found SigmaAldrich carry quite a few like Acetyl pyrazine. But waiting to see the reply and quote before I get too excited about it. Normally they would deal in bulk and bulk pricing for industry, dont know how prepared they will be to sell to little me. Might be able to order through the lab at my university though.
Will let everyone know if I manage anything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

Raslin said:


> @Wesley, yeah I have seen those and do have the EM, but I am looking for Smooth and MTS"I think" to take the edge off and give a full body to the juice.



Have you tried using the EM in small measures, like 1 - 2% of your mixes? This works to make mine smoother without adding sweetness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

